# Location of abs relay on 01 Jetta VR6



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

Just wondering which relay is the abs relay on my 01 Vr6 Jetta? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

Just figured that I'd close this thread. The abs relay is located in the engine bay in that black plastic box near the module itself. But, that wasn't the issue. The issue was that the 3 green 30A fuses located on top of the battery had a TINY TINY bit of a film on the tabs not allowing a proper contact. Little bit of emery cloth later and the ABS/Trac control light is all but a distant memory:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Took it out and beat it like a red headed step child and the ABS kicked in every time. Thanks for all the help, if it was a thread asking what the most fggt stretch and poke there is, I'd get 278349657892345 responses:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------

